
Swedish SSN (2017) - willvarfar
http://www.hisutton.com/Swedish_SSN.html
======
rdtsc
Sweden has some nice AIP (Air Independent Propulsion) subs:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotland-
class_submarine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotland-class_submarine)

They are rather unique, very silent and can stay under for weeks, depending
how much liquid oxygen they can carry.

------
Gravityloss
Sweden manufactured rather excellent nuclear power plants too. For some reason
they were not widely exported.

